# how high in resolution should my picture be for dtg printing?



## CabrioletCityCo. (Sep 2, 2007)

i dont want to receive a shirt from a printer that ends up turning blurry.... so to save time and money what do you guys recommend about the resolution of my pictures??


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

300 dpi works wonderfully for me.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

We use 15o dpi ( at print size of course) for just about everything- but for canvas 300 dpi is slightly better.

Michele


----------



## CabrioletCityCo. (Sep 2, 2007)

thx alottt


----------

